# Your though about the anime "Black Clover"?



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2018)

Months ago, I began watching it in subbed french
But I stopped around episode 40
Now, I'm rewatching them all, hell, they reached season 2

I'd like to know your though about Black Clover
Please no spoiler (or put it in spoiler with the number of the episode at least)

So yea, I see lot of similarities with Naruto, Fairy Tail and One Piece
According to many online newspaper, Black Clover is like the new Naruto.
And, I said earlier, it really is.

For now, I'm rewatching all episodes, and am now at episode s01e13
and so far, It's really awesome 
I heard recently (dont remember where) that they'd like to reach as much episodes as naruto or one piece
And considering the firsts episodes, I think it has lot of potential
I've seen the fifth opening, and... it seems like a big battle is coming


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 20, 2018)

Beginning is really bad, repeat x100 "I will be the wizard king" (insert "I will be king of the pirates", "I will be hokage", ect), asta is annoying af screaming like every second pretty much a rebranded naruto.
Later on though it gets better, there is good character development (maybe a bit haremey) and good battle scenes
Been watching the dub on adult swim and up to ep 43 now.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Beginning is really bad, repeat x100 "I will be the wizard king" (insert "I will be king of the pirates", "I will be hokage", ect), asta is annoying af screaming like every second pretty much a rebranded naruto.
> Later on though it gets better, there is good character development (maybe a bit haremey) and good battle scenes


haha yea I must admit, that's just like what you say^^
and yea, lot of screaming^^


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 20, 2018)

I have seen all released episodes and i think its good the only problem is the filler and sometimes the bad quality at battles at earlier episodes but well shounen anime have a lot of bad quality at battles since they are difficult to animate everything and stay on model
I have also seen all the released manga chapters and the story is good and there are a lot of foreshadowing at earlier episodes right now is in a really big battle and is really good
the character development is good on the black bulls and some other important characters
i hope it actually ends before a lot of episodes so it doesn't become repetitive and boring
Keep watching it if you want to continue the story but don´t like the filler read the manga it release weekly


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2018)

Rioluwott said:


> I have seen all released episodes and i think its good the only problem is the filler and sometimes the bad quality at battles at earlier episodes but well shounen anime have a lot of bad quality at battles since they are difficult to animate everything and stay on model
> I have also seen all the released manga chapters and the story is good and there are a lot of foreshadowing at earlier episodes right now is in a really big battle and is really good
> the character development is good on the black bulls and some other important characters
> i hope it actually ends before a lot of episodes so it doesn't become repetitive and boring
> Keep watching it if you want to continue the story but don´t like the filler read the manga it release weekly


ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS O.o
I mean, there are only 3 filler episodes
https://www.animefillerlist.com/shows/black-clover

EDIT : Nvm, there are 4
episode 45 hasn't been included lol


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS O.o
> I mean, there are only 3 filler episodes
> https://www.animefillerlist.com/shows/black-clover


i don´t mean whole episodes of filler
some episodes have some filler parts, most of sekke bronzazza parts are filler also some parts with the golden dawn guys
also at the start with the same introduction each episode and the recap part before the op and after the middle
im talking about parts that weren´t on the manga and parts that make the episode last less not whole episodes


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2018)

Rioluwott said:


> i don´t mean whole episodes of filler
> some episodes have some filler parts, most of sekke bronzazza parts are filler also some parts with the golden dawn guys
> also at the start with the same introduction each episode and the recap part before the op and after the middle
> im talking about parts that weren´t on the manga and parts that make the episode last less not whole episodes


i see... well, I never read the manga, so i cant say^^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> i see... well, I never read the manga, so i cant say^^


oh and btw, it's not sekke, it's Fwaha (thats how it's written in subbed french)


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i see... well, I never read the manga, so i cant say^^
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It seems the next episodes will cover something that was never in the manga but i still need to see
it was in a light novel and it matters in the story they just skipped it on the manga or something
its actually Sekke Asta just calls him that 
http://blackclover.wikia.com/wiki/Sekke_Bronzazza
i wish i could play the new black clover game on my pc but it has low specs
also the openings are really good thats one of the best parts of the anime


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2018)

Rioluwott said:


> It seems the next episodes will cover something that was never in the manga but i still need to see
> it was in a light novel and it matters in the story they just skipped it on the manga or something
> *its actually Sekke Asta just calls him that *
> http://blackclover.wikia.com/wiki/Sekke_Bronzazza
> ...









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

As for the video game, hell, I'll wait for Black Friday
Maybe it'll be a bit cheaper lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 21, 2018)

https://blackclover.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Story_Arcs#Arc_9
Can someone tell me if they are still in Arc 9?
or if the guy who was updating that page just stopped to?
It's in the manga, and not in the anime
I'd just like to know if they are making super-long arc like One Piece


----------



## gman666 (Oct 21, 2018)

People always complain about it ripping off other anime characters, but it really comes into it's own later on. At least that's what I think about the manga. I haven't watched much of the Anime, but I assume they stick close to the source material.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 21, 2018)

gman666 said:


> People always complain about it ripping off other anime characters, but it really comes into it's own later on. At least that's what I think about the manga. I haven't watched much of the Anime, but I assume they stick close to the source material.


According to @Rioluwott there are fillers but not much filler episodes
as in, there are part of some episodes that are filler


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> https://blackclover.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Story_Arcs#Arc_9
> Can someone tell me if they are still in Arc 9?
> or if the guy who was updating that page just stopped to?
> It's in the manga, and not in the anime
> I'd just like to know if they are making super-long arc like One Piece


bump?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 27, 2018)

welp, I reached season 2...
And they still introduce every episode with the first wizard king story


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 28, 2018)

@Rioluwott hey maybe you can tell me,
since apparently, you've read manga,
https://blackclover.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Story_Arcs#Arc_9
it says they are still at Arc 9 since november 2017
is it true? or the guy supposed to update this just stopped to?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 30, 2018)

Just finished all released episodes
I said that there was an epic battle coming
One i saw in last opening
Well, im disappointed lol


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2018)

I like it overall, but fallen behind. Just like with a bunch of other shows I was watching. lol 

As for filler, I don't really care if it is there, as long as it is good.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2018)

Anyone read the manga?
Cuz i have a question
In the anime, theyre now around the begining of the witch forest arc
Are we gonna see Asta demon form soon?
Thanks


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2018)

On second though, the diamond battle wasnt epic,
But the witch forest one do is


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)

Im sooo hyped for tuesday
We will finaly see demon Asta


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2018)

Apparently, Black Clover is going to air in France in French
It starts on December 31st
I don't know how I'm gonna appreciate it though...
I don't like the way they call the Wizard King rank in french...
Well, we'll see, maybe I'll stick to english version


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 15, 2019)

Your though about The Witches Forest arc?
It was epic IMO
I'm looking forward to the Hot Spring Training Camp arc...
Will you...?


----------



## Kngihtstorm15 (Jun 17, 2020)

Le trèfle noir est un bon ani


----------

